# FYI Antenna Installation



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Just a heads up, i purchased a DB8 multi directional large OTA Antenna based on Antenna web.org recommendations, anyway, i'm in a bad location for this, and I was gonna put it on the roof, but for the heck of it I put it in my garage attic, and it works great there, so nobody knows I even have one. I also did a trial outside and got the same reception and channels(10 total).

I canceled Dish Network, and am now on OTA and Netflix for movies and shows. Also stream the NHL pack off the PS3, works awesome. I'm lovin this so far


----------

